# WHat are weddings like these days?



## z106 (11 Feb 2009)

I'm guessing that a ot of re-ortgages paid for some exravagant weddings in teh past.

Presumably now if someone is getting married they acnnot do this so they have to have savings or need a loan rom teh ban basd on their salaries.

AM i right in assuming there must be a lot of only so-so wedings going on these days?

Anyone been to more only average weddings than the past/


----------



## DrMoriarty (11 Feb 2009)

For a guy with a username like _qwertyuiop_ you could sure do with a new keyboard.


----------

